# مواصفات مضخات الحريق حسب الكود الامريكي nfpa20



## المتكامل (16 يونيو 2009)

ارجو ان يكون مفيد للمهندسين الذين يعملون بانظمة الحريق


----------



## mohamed mech (17 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا كثيراً


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (17 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا كثيراً*​


----------



## feri (18 يونيو 2009)

الله يبارك فيك،،، عمل رائع وتشكر عيه


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (25 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا كثيراً. وشكرا*​


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (25 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير .......


----------



## المتكامل (25 يونيو 2009)

اشكر مروركم واتمنى الافاده للجميع


----------



## amr fathy (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير .......


----------



## خالد العسيلي (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و نفع بك أخي المتكامل


----------



## ahmcai (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا كثيراً. وشكرا*​


----------



## aamer_dad (31 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلمو ايديك


----------



## على عنبه (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ملف رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد كســاب (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزال الله عنا احسن الجزاء وبارك الله فى امثالكم


----------



## نور محمد علي (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك لله فيك وجزاك خيرا جاري التحميل


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة...............


----------



## sayed abdelghany (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خيري الشريف (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس احمد عيان (22 يونيو 2010)

خير الناس من نفع الناس


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 يونيو 2010)

متكامل جدا 
بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا و زادكم وفرة في العلم و الرزق والرضا


----------



## المتكامل (22 يونيو 2010)

اشكر مرور وتعليق الزميل مهندس صبري ورزقنا الله وياكم وفرة العلم و المعرفة و الافادة 
لك تحياتي .


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000


----------



## eehaboo (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على جهدك بوركت يداك


----------



## eehaboo (18 أغسطس 2010)

اخي الكريم في هذه الشريحة من ملفك تملك خظأ في وحدة التصريف فالوحدة التي بين قوسين هي لتر على الدقيقة وليس على الثانية ارجو التصحيح من فضلك


----------



## عمران احمد (18 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق


----------



## eehaboo (22 أغسطس 2010)

لم يجبني الأخ صاحب الموضوع على سؤالي


----------



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (22 أغسطس 2010)

*شكراً*

شكرأً جزيلا أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## elomda_5 (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## elomda_5 (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## على عنبه (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## komaher (24 أغسطس 2010)

انا باشكرك جدا على الملف المهم


----------



## أبو نور المصري (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ma7ame7o (10 مايو 2011)

بارك اللة فيك ع المجهود الرائع دة


----------



## noreldin2000 (11 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمروتكييف (11 مايو 2011)

اصلي )


----------



## elomda_5 (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (11 مايو 2011)

مشكور على الجهد المذول


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (30 مايو 2011)

ملف رائع اللة ينور عليك


----------



## ابراهيم عفيفى (30 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا هندسه​


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .ياريت nfpa13&nfba14


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 يوليو 2011)

جزاك خيرا كثيراً


----------



## المقدسي2011 (21 يوليو 2011)

*كل الشكر والتقدير على هذا المجهود الرائع*


----------



## love_you_2010 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا و زادكم وفرة في العلم و الرزق والرضا وانار بصيرتك


----------



## مهندس احمد عيان (14 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يجزي كل من ينفع الناس خيرا


----------



## مهندس فرحان (11 فبراير 2012)

سلام عليكم ارجو منكم مساعدتي .محتاج مواصفات مضخات التفريغ المستخدمه في المنتجات النفطية والتي هي بطبيعه الحال ضد الانفجار (ex ) 
1. Q ؟
2. Speed. Rpm
3. Head .m
4. نوع المضخة (كير بوكس . امبلر ) او اي معلومه اضافيه ....رجاءا مع تحياتي


----------



## تامر النجار (11 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد الاسكندرانى (17 فبراير 2012)

nfpa 20 org


----------



## Eng.alaadinmoh (17 فبراير 2012)

مفيد ايه بس يا هندسة ؟؟ ده انت هتدخل الجنة حدف ان شاء الله ربنا يجزيك كل خييييييييييييير


----------



## شيخ الحارة (17 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس
...


----------



## darshoo (17 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد الاسكندرانى (18 فبراير 2012)

power point program


----------



## محمد العطفي (22 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ورزقنا واياك الاخلاص


----------



## hawk5 (20 فبراير 2013)

مشكووور


----------



## albachino (24 فبراير 2013)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## nofal (24 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (12 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير اجمعين


----------



## am11 (12 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abdelsalamn (3 نوفمبر 2013)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## jasim_fahd (30 نوفمبر 2013)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (1 ديسمبر 2013)

الله ينور يا ريس


----------



## عوض بسيونى (2 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا تسلم ايدك


----------



## midonagi (20 مايو 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## subzero1 (23 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (24 مايو 2014)

لك كل الشكر


----------

